# Possible problem with fish tank



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

I have been away at college and my family has been caring for the tank. I came home friday and seen the tank was not right. One of the smaller fish were dead(and it just died before I got home because they were alive the night before). The tank went a while without vacuuming and there was a whole lot of fuzzy build up on the bottom. I took care of that and now the water looks cloudy and the fish aren't very lively. I tested the pH and ammonia levels and the pH was low so I added pH up and now that is where I stand. I will vaccum again later and add some new fresh water.

Anyone have any idea why my fish look so lifeless and the tank looks so bad?

Thanks


----------



## Tim mckinney (Oct 10, 2008)

possible overfeeding, the filter needs cleaning, what kind of filter do you have in the tank , and how large is the tank, and how long have you been gone, and what kind of light do you have on your tank? Was the fish food the same as what you were feeding before, and the same amount of times per day? Do you do water changes every so often? If so, how often? Do u stir up the gravel every so often , did that get done? please reply! Tim


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Most likely you parents have not been taking care of the tank in the same way you would have.... it sounds like the WQ has degenerated into what is know as Old Tank Syndrome, basicly if caused by not doing weekly WC.... It easly fix with some TLC. I would first change the filter floss and do a 20% WC without vacuming the gravel, let it sit for a day or two to build up the biocolony in the filter floss than I would vacume 1/2 the tanks gravel one week and the next week the other half. The tank most likely turned cloudy because of the PH swing, also the fish may become slish because they are stress withthte low PH and than the quick adjustment with the PH Up which is only a temp solution at best. After you get the WQ up I wouldl take the time to teach and explain to whoever is going to maintain the tank for you how and why it important to do the weekly WC's and vacuming the tank. It really difficult to get someone to take care of a tank while your away, if you have a sibling thats is into tanks than it would be easier.


----------

